# 70-680 Windows 7, Configuring



## PinoyIT (Feb 28, 2011)

Anyone have this? What did you use to study?

I was thinking of just watching Prof Messers videos then taking the exam.


----------



## Armymanis (Feb 19, 2010)

I started studying back, and then stopped. You need to practice imaging Windows 7 because they stress this a lot in this exam. Don't just think you can watch these videos and feel like you will be ok. Their are lots of commands you need to study for. 

The main reason i stopped the Windows 7 exam was the networking portion of it, i did not have the fundamentals of the N+ exam. I am studying for the N+ exam first. As far as what you need to read: 

MCTS Self-Paced Training Kit (Exam 70-680): Configuring Windows® 7 

you can find it on amazon.com for $40


----------



## tim19889 (Jan 24, 2010)

I'm taking the test Monday the 9th of May. I read William Panek's study guide (about 600 pages in all) on my laptop, took down about 100 pages of notes in msword which I read and reread till everything started to sink in. Then I watched professor messer's videos which really helped as well. You also might want to consider downloading a trial version of server 2008 r2 and creating a few virtual windows 7 machines to practice managing. The most difficult part in my opinion is learning the scripts and comand for the different tools involved in creating, modifying, and deploying windows 7 system images. You'll probably end up spending a lot of time on that unless you're much smarter than me (which is entirely possible lol). If you want I can send you the notes I took down, let me know .


----------



## PinoyIT (Feb 28, 2011)

I've been looking at amazon and Dan Poulton's book has really good reviews and it's on kindle. I prefer to buy the kindle version so that takes microsoft books out of the picture. Do you guys have experience with Don Poulton's book? Should I watch the video first then read the book or vice versa.

I'm actually administering several windows 7 machines on our domain but we're running 2003 server. I do have 2008 R2 DB edition on my home computer and I have several copies of windows 7 lying around. Having MSDN access is nice.

Please do send me your notes. I'll PM you my email address.


----------



## PinoyIT (Feb 28, 2011)

Tim, your inbox is full so I'm unable to PM you.


----------



## tim19889 (Jan 24, 2010)

Yeah I just saw that, I deleted some messages. TSF needs to break down and spend $50 to buy a TB of extra disk space on here so we can each store more than ten messages 

I'll PM you my e-mail, then you can just send a message to my gmail account and I'll send you the notes.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

the ms pressbooks are full of errors prof messer is good. I am gonna start studying this soon.


----------



## PinoyIT (Feb 28, 2011)

I've heard that about the ms press books. I bought Don Poltoun's book yesterday and I have been reading it during my lunch break. I just started Chapter 3. Only 15 more chapters to go! Yay!


----------



## Gotchaz (May 12, 2011)

Hi Tim, can you send me those notes as well?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Why dont you use prof messers website yourself since its free and take your own notes?


----------



## Gotchaz (May 12, 2011)

I'm new here as of today, thanks never heard of prof messers before. I'll check it out.


----------



## tim19889 (Jan 24, 2010)

Yeah I can send you the notes if you want. Just keep in mind though that they are from a person who only got about 75% on the test, so don't rely entirely on them obviously . Above all make sure you practice stuff and set up a little virtual lab with Server 2008R2 and Windows 7 enterprise at least.
PM me your e-mail and I'll send you the notes as an attachment.


----------

